# Pod system



## douglaswhite180 (29/1/18)

Hi there 
I am looking to buy my dad a pod system. I've always been very anti twisp but I am thinking of getting the twisp cue. Has anybody used the twisp cue? Or is there somwthing better that anybody can suggest?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (29/1/18)

douglaswhite180 said:


> Hi there
> I am looking to buy my dad a pod system. I've always been very anti twisp but I am thinking of getting the twisp cue. Has anybody used the twisp cue? Or is there somwthing better that anybody can suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Takealot has it for R299 today. 

Search for Twips Cure review. Lots of info there.


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

Hi @douglaswhite180 
I have now left cigs for exactly a week and I feel great.

I had also done research into the pod system but had found a more feasible solution as pods are quite expensive.
I have purchased the G3MINI which is a MTL device,comes with a spare coil and a fast charging cable.It is just as compact as the twisp and has the glass encased in the metal frame which just means less head ache with regards to breaking it.
Part of the package was a 30ml of VGOD Nicsalt juice in which I chose a 25MG Vanilla Cigar flavour and it is quite decent.

I only fill half a tank at a time,which normally lasts me 2 days and I only charge the battery for half an hour a day-which is superb in my opinion.

All in all,for the price,this was the best buy in my opinion.


----------



## Marek_710 (29/1/18)

https://catchoftheday.co.za/-LSS-G3-Mini-Vaping-Kit-Black

Sale on the kit!


----------



## Jengz (29/1/18)

My advice would be the Gusto Mini with nic salt pods... yes it’s more pricey than the cue but I don’t have leaking issues and the hit and satisfaction I get from this device is unmatched for me. 

It’s the only successful device that has helped me quit the stinkies and maybe that’s why I love it so much. Form factor, ease of use and the flavours you get are all winners for me and not to mention the superb battery life for a 2 hour charge time.

I always recommend it to those wanting to get off the stinkies and thus far no one has been disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

@Jengz is more knowledgeable than me in this field so I would advise listening to him.

Infact,it was he who had gotten me interested in going towards these MTL setups to begin with.


----------



## Daniel (29/1/18)

Hi and welcome , 

yes I would say the Cue is your best bet , you get the Aspire Gusto Mini as well but the pods are damn expensive.

Shameless punt of my Youtube Review of the Twisp :

Reactions: Like 1


----------

